# Duck Lienasty #1 - Phil Robertson was a great QB, offered an NFL contract.



## Alfalfa (Jan 13, 2014)

You've all heard the PR meme, Phil Robertson was an All State QB who kept Terry Bradshaw on the bench and turned down a contract to play in the NFL.

But it's all a lie.

I've researched Louisiana All State recipients and Big Daddy Phil is no where to be found.  But let's move on to his college years.

Phil was the starting QB for LATech in '66 and '67.  In his entire college career he led the team to a stunning 4-16 record.  He completed 179 of 411 passes for a total of 2237 yards.  He had 12 touchdowns and 34 interceptions.

In '68 the coaches decided to go with the high school phenom, Terry Bradshaw who was two years behind Phil.  Phil quit football and didn't play his senior year.

An alum of LAT arranged a walk on for Phil with the Redskins.  If he made the team, he got a contract.  But Phil was going up against the established QB, Sonny Jurgenson, who just came off a record breaking season.  On top of that he would be competing with another young upstart, Joe Theismann.  Can't figure out why Phil just said "no mas".

Big Daddy never kept Bradshaw on the bench...Terry was two years younger.  When they shit canned Phil Bradshaw went 9-1 the next season.  Of course, we all know the rest of that history.  I'm not a fan  of the Steelers, but I love Bradshaw. Seriously, who doesn't?

So this PR meme about Phil beingan all state QB and college standout who kept Bradshaw on the bench and turned down a contract to play in the NFL is all baloney.

Just like the rest of the whole Duck Lienasty meme.


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 13, 2014)

You do realize you're calling Terry Bradshaw a liar?


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 13, 2014)

Not according to Terry Bradshaw.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGUBNq9MMTE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGUBNq9MMTE[/ame]


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 13, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> You do realize you're calling Terry Bradshaw a liar?



I've checked all of TBs comments and found he was being cordial and polite.  Show me the TB comment that deviates from my analysis.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow Terry Bradshaw's hilarious


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 13, 2014)

I hope some  NFL QB decides to grow one of those ZZ Top beards during the off season. Maybe Tom Brady or Peyton Manning. 

Is 6 months even long enough?

"Personal foul, number 99!" "Pulling of the redneck beard!" "Ten yard penalty, automatic cross burning!"


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 13, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> I hope some  NFL QB decides to grow one of those ZZ Top beards during the off season. Maybe Tom Brady or Peyton Manning.
> 
> Is 6 months even long enough?
> 
> "Personal foul, number 99!" "Pulling of the redneck beard!" "Ten yard penalty, automatic cross burning!"



That would take well over a year I think.  The longest I've gone without shaving is maybe 3 months and I don't think it was even an inch long.  But that would definitely be awesome!


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 13, 2014)

Phil Robertson was born 4/29/46 and entered LATech in sept of '65...a year late due to kays pregnancy.  TB was born on 9-2-48 and entered LATech in Sept of '66.  Phil redshirted his first year and QB'd '66 and '67.  TB redshirted '66 and played backup to PR in '67 then started in '68 and '69.  He was drafted into the NFL in January of '70.


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 13, 2014)

Alfalfa said:


> Phil Robertson was born 4/29/46 and entered LATech in sept of '65...a year late due to kays pregnancy.  TB was born on 9-2-48 and entered LATech in Sept of '66.  Phil redshirted his first year and QB'd '66 and '67.  TB redshirted '66 and played backup to PR in '67 then started in '68 and '69.  He was drafted into the NFL in January of '70.



I think I'll take Bradshaws word over yours. 

But thanks for trying


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 13, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Phil Robertson was born 4/29/46 and entered LATech in sept of '65...a year late due to kays pregnancy.  TB was born on 9-2-48 and entered LATech in Sept of '66.  Phil redshirted his first year and QB'd '66 and '67.  TB redshirted '66 and played backup to PR in '67 then started in '68 and '69.  He was drafted into the NFL in January of '70.
> ...



Bradshaw is a devout Christian from louisiana.  He has been very cordial to history of Big Daddy but I do wonder what he might think of his eccentric religious leanings.


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 13, 2014)

Alfalfa said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



Shall we list Terry Bradshaws accomplishments?

Yours?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 13, 2014)

if the duck is sliced accurately, and the sweet bean sauce is top notch, then i am firmly in the camp of pat robertson.


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 13, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



What does bradshaws accomplishments have to do with the lies about Big Daddy's fibbed football history and fake NFL contract?


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 13, 2014)

OK, but I won't hold that against Phil.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 13, 2014)

[MENTION=45131]Alfalfa[/MENTION]






^ This is a television remote.  You can use it to watch something else if you don't like Duck Dynasty


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 13, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> OK, but I won't hold that against Phil.



Why not?  He claimed as much in his own autobiography.


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 13, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> [MENTION=45131]Alfalfa[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can assure you, A&E as wel as their advertisers will be getting a bellyLoad of remotes.

By the end of '14 DD will be on Glenn Beck or some other Christian network.


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bear Bryant had no eye for talent either:

"I remember he was quite a good quarterback. He had a great arm. The thing I remember about him is we went over and played Alabama. Bear Bryant was the coach, and of course Alabama beat us that day (34-0 in 1966). But I remember the next day in the paper Bryant said, &#8220;That young man over there on the Tech sideline, that quarterback, he has one heck of an arm. He&#8217;s a great prospect. He&#8217;s one of the best prospects I&#8217;ve seen.&#8221; And Bear Bryant&#8217;s quarterback was &#8220;Snake&#8221; Stabler."

http://www.faniq.com/blog/Duck-Dynasty-star-Phil-Robertson-could-have-been-an-NFL-QB-according-to-old-teammates-Blog-62638


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 13, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Bear Bryant had no eye for talent either:
> 
> "I remember he was quite a good quarterback. He had a great arm. The thing I remember about him is we went over and played Alabama. Bear Bryant was the coach, and of course Alabama beat us that day (34-0 in 1966). But I remember the next day in the paper Bryant said, &#8220;That young man over there on the Tech sideline, that quarterback, he has one heck of an arm. He&#8217;s a great prospect. He&#8217;s one of the best prospects I&#8217;ve seen.&#8221; And Bear Bryant&#8217;s quarterback was &#8220;Snake&#8221; Stabler."
> 
> Duck Dynasty star Phil Robertson could have been an NFL QB, according to old teammates | NFL | San Francisco 49ers | Pittsburgh Steelers



Right.  One of LATechs lineman quoting Bryant in an unsourced publication.

I'm sure Bear Bryant was thoroughly impressed with a quarterback he just beat 34 to nothing.

NFL material right there...


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 13, 2014)

BTW, why hasn't that quote gone up on the Dick Lienasty website?  Every other lie has...


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 13, 2014)

Alfalfa said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Bear Bryant had no eye for talent either:
> ...



He played for La. Tech

You really now nothing about College football do you?


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 13, 2014)

Alfalfa said:


> BTW, why hasn't that quote gone up on the Dick Lienasty website?  Every other lie has...



I don't know. None of my business


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 13, 2014)

Alfalfa said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Bear Bryant had no eye for talent either:
> ...




And the teammates a liar also

Maybe this thread needs to be moved to the conspiracy section


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 13, 2014)

Alfalfa said:


> You've all heard the PR meme, Phil Robertson was an All State QB who kept Terry Bradshaw on the bench and turned down a contract to play in the NFL.
> 
> But it's all a lie.
> 
> ...













Handsome hunk....


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 13, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > You've all heard the PR meme, Phil Robertson was an All State QB who kept Terry Bradshaw on the bench and turned down a contract to play in the NFL.
> ...



Top QB's of that era

Jim Plunckett
Archie Manning
Joe Thiesman
Kenny Stabler

A starting quarterback in those days better be tougher than nails

Teams ran the wishbone and power I

La Tech was smack in between the Southeast, southwest and Big Eight conferences, without the resources of those schools. Winning there was a bitch.


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 13, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



When you learn how to spell their names  correctly, get back to me.


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 13, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > You've all heard the PR meme, Phil Robertson was an All State QB who kept Terry Bradshaw on the bench and turned down a contract to play in the NFL.
> ...



If only you were 14 again you could give Kay a run for her moonies...


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 13, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Agreed.  Throwing 3 times as many interceptions as touchdowns, I can't explain why an NFL team didn't snap him up like a Bradshaw...


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 13, 2014)

Alfalfa said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



HA! That would be Miss Kay....


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 13, 2014)

Weird how this post gets moved to TV Forum while the Duck Dynasty School Prayer Thread remains in Current Events...

Just wonderin'...


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 14, 2014)

Morning BTTT.


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 14, 2014)

Alfalfa said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Common sense fails you huh? How did Bradshaw fair against the Mighty Alabama?


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 14, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



I don't know, but he did go 17-4 in the following 2 seasons after bonehead Robinson went 3-17.  In Bradshaws first season he had more passing yardage then Big Daddy did in three.


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 14, 2014)

Alfalfa said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



In 1966 Alabama had what Bear Bryant said was his best team ever. The Tide went 11-0 that year and ended the year behind ND and MSU in the polls although many thought the Tide should have been the National Champions that year with both an outstanding offense and defense. Alabama demolished Nebraska (the Big Eight Champions) in the Sugar Bowl.

What happens when a small school with little depth plays a powerhouse team, one of Alabama's best early in the season?

What little depth the little school had gets injured. 

Interceptions happen many times when the offensive line can't hold up because of injury.

After playing that Bama team early, there was likely many injuries on La Tech that lasted the entire season.

They lost to Bear Bryant Greatest team by only 34-0. Absolutely no shame in that.

Nebraska, the Big Eight Champions, who's only loss that year was a one point loss to Oklahoma, lost to Bama 34-7 in that years Sugar Bowl. I'd say La. Tech did great against a great Bama team.

And who was the Quarterback?


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 14, 2014)

Alfalfa said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



They didn't play Bama in 1968. Bama was dropped and the Big School that La Tech played that year was Mississippi State. Now true, Mississippi State has had some fine teams, bu this was NOT one of them. Mississippi State had a record of 0-8-2

The 1969 Mississippi State team played no top tier teams.

Suppose the competition might have had a weeeee bit to do with the record?


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 14, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



For gods sake, Robertson went 1-9 that year, was out scored 83 to 195 and only scored 7 points in his first three games.

So Bryant went easy on them, that's a testament to his sportsmanship not Robinsons skill.


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 14, 2014)

Alfalfa said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



It was his first year, give the guy a break. In those days style points counted. I doubt Bryant took it easy on anyone.


----------



## Alfalfa (Jan 14, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



It was his second year.


----------



## Pop23 (Jan 14, 2014)

Alfalfa said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...




You wrote:


> Phil was the starting QB for LATech in '66 and '67. In his entire college career he led the team to a stunning 4-16 record. He completed 179 of 411 passes for a total of 2237 yards. He had 12 touchdowns and 34 interceptions.



La Tech played Alabama in 1966. Read what you wrote for Christ sakes. 1966 was the first year he started.

You also show that Phil's average yards per completion was 12.4 yards per completion. Compare that to Kenny Stabler's average of 7.2 at Alabama. Not bad


----------



## NLT (Jan 14, 2014)

Alfalfa said:


> You've all heard the PR meme, Phil Robertson was an All State QB who kept Terry Bradshaw on the bench and turned down a contract to play in the NFL.
> 
> But it's all a lie.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^has never played football in his life, throws like obama, darla can kick his ass


----------



## hjmick (Jan 14, 2014)

Never heard the "meme," don't watch the show. Don't really care...


What I do find fascinating is the fact that you, Alfawhatever, seemingly felt compelled "research" something so... so... trivial. 

Must have been a slow day at the "Tear Down People More Successful Than I" club...


----------

